

Ask HN: What would Steve Jobs say about Facebook's IPO - nitinthewiz

Facebook closed at $27, taking a pretty big hit. I'd like you all to think like Steve Jobs and say what you'd think his suggestion would be to Facebook about what they've done with their IPO and how to fix the situation. What would he ask them to change about the way the company operates to create value for it's new stock holders?
======
freshnote
When asked, he would divert the issue to Apple products. Always back to Apple.

